# ARC 2 anybody?



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/884398-REG/IK_Multimedia_ac_200_hcd_in_ARC_System_2.html


The above link caught my attention. Has anyone heard of this? Is it any good? Seems awfully cheap to be utilizing audyssey multieq xt32. If its a good product that may be a cheap way for someone to get the benefits of xt32 and a calibrated mic for rew as well. Any thoughts would be appreciated as I am looking to get a better mic for rew measurements and stumbled across this package.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, my reading of the description is that it's designed to integrate Audyssey into a variety of professional computer-based audio mixing suites. i.e. it's not for HTPCs or home entertainment systems.


----------

